# Final update on my OEM Ariens heated grips.



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

In November, after getting over 30 inches of snow, I ordered up some OEM Ariens heated grips. Last winter, and the first part of this winter were miserable on my fingers. Of course, after I installed them at the end of November, we didn't get any appreciable snow in the entire month of December....LOL. Go figure.

I've had a couple of chances to use them now in January, and they work very well. They heat up almost instantly (under 90 seconds, which to me is fast), and provide a lot of heat. They are close to uncomfortable to the bare hand when the temps are at 32F or warmer.

Today, the outside temp according to my home weather station was 2.8 F, with little to no wind. I cleared half my drive, and was very, very comfortable. My fingers were nice and warm. As a goof, since there was no wind, I decided to try it with no gloves.....hahahaha. Well, I finished the drive like that, and my hands were actually getting a little uncomfortably warm toward the end. It was just a dumb test to see how warm they get.

Final impression:

Good------------
+Easy to install.
+Grip is thicker, and softer rubber = MUCH easier to grip, and less fatiguing.
+Heats up FAST.
+So far, works as advertised down to 2.8 Fahrenheit.
+Can run grips and light together.

Bad-------------
-Cost.
-Installing them myself(wish I had the dealer do it....they would have don it for free).


I know there are less expensive options out there such as the Chinese $5 ebay heaters. I'm as cheap as they come, and have done my share of half-assed cheap "I'm not paying that much for that!" projects to save money, but this time, it was nice to just install an OEM kit, and have no headaches.

Overall, my suggestion is to get them if you are on the fence. The benefits FAR outweigh the overpriced cost of the OEM grips.

Tim


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Tim13 said:


> They are close to uncomfortable to the bare hand when the temps are at 32F or warmer.


 Tim, that's been my experience, too. I find them to be so warm that I find myself turning them on and off during a clearing session. For some reason, I find them totally distracting when switched on. They're that warm 

There might be other grips like you'd find used in moto-cross that are thicker and provide better insulation from the cold sink of the metal handlebars. That was my complaint...the original grips felt like they were sucking the heat right out of my gloved hands.

And the installation of the heated grips isn't quite right. I have the concern about the two control levers constantly pinching the wires and there doesn't seem to be a location for the 2nd push tab.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Tim13 said:


> In November, after getting over 30 inches of snow, I ordered up some OEM Ariens heated grips. Last winter, and the first part of this winter were miserable on my fingers. Of course, after I installed them at the end of November, we didn't get any appreciable snow in the entire month of December....LOL. Go figure.
> 
> I've had a couple of chances to use them now in January, and they work very well. They heat up almost instantly (under 90 seconds, which to me is fast), and provide a lot of heat. They are close to uncomfortable to the bare hand when the temps are at 32F or warmer.
> 
> ...



I put those Chinese $5 specials on my 824 last month. Wow, if you try hard, play lets pretend and have the imagination to turn the fat chick in Bridesmaids into the Playmate Of The Month then they are for you. It also as others have said dims the headlight a very great deal.  I am going to switch out my headlamp for something LED and try to steal some of that 37 watts for the grips and put a switch on the headlight. Maybe then the things might work well enough to feel them.
It's no big deal to me really as i have a tractor and can just wail on things with the 66" bucket . Honestly if you had to use a blower and you have a long drive with multiple turnouts like I do and had to use a blower I would spend the long money for OEM.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My Chinese grips heat up sufficiently as long as I turn off my headlight. I think the problem is not the grips, but the alternator not putting out enough. OEM grips would not fix the problem. Like you say, an LED headlight bulb is needed. Please report back when you find one that is as bright as the halogen, please.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> My Chinese grips heat up sufficiently as long as I turn off my headlight. I think the problem is not the grips, but the alternator not putting out enough. OEM grips would not fix the problem. Like you say, an LED headlight bulb is needed. Please report back when you find one that is as bright as the halogen, please.


Tell us the wattage you want and we'll have good LED recommendations for you.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

driz said:


> I put those Chinese $5 specials on my 824 last month. It also as others have said dims the headlight a very great deal.  I am going to switch out my headlamp for something LED and try to steal some of that 37 watts for the grips and put a switch on the headlight.





RIT333 said:


> My Chinese grips heat up sufficiently as long as I turn off my headlight. I think the problem is not the grips, but the alternator not putting out enough.


What would help for you both is knowing the output in watts of you stator or alternator, the Chinese heat grips uses 20 watts total and it doesn't matter if the output is AC or DC with these. When you go with LED lights you have much better light with less watts consumption but you still need to know your stator's output in watts or amps. Btw Superedge is the pro on this matter especially with the LEDS. Good Luck


----------

